# Box specs for older FI Q neo 12?



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I would like 26hz port tuning. 

How big does the box need to be? Can I take a design blueprint from a sundown sub?

I have a 1.75ft3 enclosure and a big 3-3.5 for my 15 I can make an adapter ring for.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

did you get a chance to listen to it yet, the ported I had it in last was 2.5 tuned to 32 and it pounded, thanks for meeting me here in town,


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> did you get a chance to listen to it yet, the ported I had it in last was 2.5 tuned to 32 and it pounded, thanks for meeting me here in town,


Not yet. Gotta hit up my friend and try one of his boxes. (He has 2 sundown 12's, uv1 and x or z)

Thanks for letting me hook it up!


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

96jimmyslt said:


> I would like 26hz port tuning.
> 
> How big does the box need to be? Can I take a design blueprint from a sundown sub?
> 
> ...


Do you have or can you get the T/S specifications for it? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

I would think Fi could provide specs/recommendations if you email them.


----------



## Dafaseles (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

1 at 33 in Blue (default ported alignment based on specs)
1.75 at 26 in Green
3.5 at 26 in Red
Provide numbers for your amplification and port style if you want to know port dimensions.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

daloudin said:


> 1 at 33 in Blue (default ported alignment based on specs)
> 1.75 at 26 in Green
> 3.5 at 26 in Red
> Provide numbers for your amplification and port style if you want to know port dimensions.
> View attachment 335241


I have 1500-1700w to give it. But will have a little more in the near future.

I've always been happy with port up/sub up. 

Standard slot port is fine too. 

That red 3.5 at 26 looks good. I think I may try an adapter plate in my 15" box and see what it does.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

3.5 at 26 yields 4000 Watts above port tuning (Infrasonic Filter at 20Hz LR4 recommended)









Port Area = 40-42 sqin at around 40" in length to keep port velocity below 40 m/s


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Does pretty good in the 15" box









FI Q 12 neo in my 15" box 26hz on crescendo s1500.1







youtube.com


----------

